# HashMap sortieren



## Java-Kämpfer (25. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich habe in meiner Hashmap int werte als Keys, 
ich habe mir diese keys anhand der set Methode rausgezogen und
möchte sie jetz in sortierter Weise abrufen können
beispiel:

key: 1, key:2, key: 7, key:8 etc

kann mir jemand helfen??? ???:L


----------



## bygones (25. Mai 2004)

also entweder:

```
Set s = map.keySet();
Object[] o = s.toArray();
Arrays.sort(o);
```
oder du verwendest z.b eine TreeMap -> die sortiert dir deine Eintäge automatisch


----------



## Java-Kämpfer (26. Mai 2004)

Dankeschön!!


----------

